# Lasik



## katrina kat (Oct 3, 2008)

Just wondering if anybody here has had Lasik and what were the results?


----------



## KEVD18 (Oct 3, 2008)

my dad had it done maybe 18 months ago. he couldnt be happier.

when you get to a certain age, you'll still need readers though....


----------



## mikie (Oct 3, 2008)

My father had it years ago.  I'm glad, he had the ugliest glasses.  But it worked out well for him.  The procedure was flawless.  But again with age and other factors, he occasionally uses reading glasses for the fine print.


----------



## BossyCow (Oct 6, 2008)

I know several people who have had the surgery and about half of them are now wearing glasses again. Apparently it doesn't always work as a permanent solution on some eyes.


----------



## mikie (Oct 6, 2008)

Lasik isn't for everyone.  You have to fit the 'criteria,' and there is the possibility that the procedure was done incorrectly or you blinked!  ^_^


----------



## sixmaybemore (Oct 6, 2008)

BossyCow said:


> I know several people who have had the surgery and about half of them are now wearing glasses again. Apparently it doesn't always work as a permanent solution on some eyes.



You're right, it isn't a permanent solution. It also carries with it some serious risks. Night blindness, halo vision, dry eye - some stuff that can seriously mess with your mind and your lifestyle. 

I have two friends who work in the optometry world. Both of them are adamantly opposed to this surgery.


----------



## petrikliyod (Oct 11, 2008)

There are definitely risks involved. Be sure to read up on them before you go through with ANYTHING.
Here is a link that might be useful:  Houston Cornea Disease


----------

